# New Arrival.... Seamaster 300 165.024



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I have been busy being bad buying watches. First of my acquistions arrived yesterday......(with 2 more watches incoming!!!!)..

It's a 1966 300 165.024 n/d on a brown kangaroo nato strap........ I haven't had it off my wrist ....I love it


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

This is gorgeous. I am really looking forward to my SM300 large triangle coming back from STS...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have the same model. It's the watch I wear every day as a beater. They seem to be quite rugged. 










Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love it... Its one of the few watches Ive really really wanted but never had.... ooh_go:


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. How WW can wear it as a "Beater" is beyond me. It needs cherishing and loving... send it this way and it'll get the attention it deserves


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Merlin those english version SM300's with the big triangle are super nice :yes:

William nice watch....I am glad they're rugged as I am kind of hard on watches & this is going to be my daily wearer for awhile.

Jason have a look at this fixer upper.... http://www.ebay.com....984.m1423.l2649 :think:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

xtriple said:


> Absolutely lovely. How WW can wear it as a "Beater" is beyond me. It needs cherishing and loving... send it this way and it'll get the attention it deserves


I have some to wear and some to "cuddle"! Best of both worlds.

Mike


----------

